# Αγγελίες > [Πωλούνται] Είδη Τηλεφωνίας & Gadgets >  > [Πωλείται / Καινούριο] Θήκες σφραγισμένες για Huawei

## pas2007

Ποιοτική θήκη βιβλίο ιδανική για το Huawei P30 lite και nova4e κατασκευασμένη από την εταιρία FORWENW, με μαγνητικό κλείσιμο.Διαθέτει 3 υποδοχές για κάρτες, 1 για χαρτονομίσματα και 1 για φωτογραφία. Επίσης, η θήκη προφυλάσσει και προστατεύει το τηλέφωνό σας από χτυπήματα και φθορές της καθημερινής χρήσης καιαντοχή σε πτώση 3 μέτρωνΥπάρχουν 2 διαθέσιμες σε κόκκινο και μπλέΠαράδοση μόνο με συνάντηση.7€ και δύο να φεύγουν

----------

